# Qualities to look for in a 3x3 with feet cube?



## David Weisiger (Nov 16, 2010)

So I'm starting to do the 3x3 with feet event, and was wondering, what qualities should you look for in a 3x3 with feet cube? By this I mean, should it be very loose, should it be very tight, etc. I'm not sure because I'm very unfamiliar with this event, and there doesn't seem to be a lot of information on it.

David Weisiger


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 16, 2010)

Smell-resistant


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 16, 2010)

Get a YJ crazy foot cube.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 16, 2010)

Personally I like mine stable, but can still turn well. Corner cutting and stuff shouldn't really be an issue. Personally I use a type F-I, but I'm sure there's better ones. I'm not good in feet anyway.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 16, 2010)

When i solved I only turned the U layer with alot of cube rotations and got 2nd place by default. I used a YJ crazy foot cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 16, 2010)

One that doesn't pop. Try to put in an edge piece with your hallux.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 16, 2010)

You just want it to be as big as possiblethat's what she said
Get YJ foot cube, it sounds okayish


----------



## MrData (Nov 16, 2010)

I use a cube4you diy tightened so it can't possibly ever pop. Whatever you get, make sure it won't pop...

EDIT: I thought this was obvious, but apparently it's not, judging by a lot of the other comments. The crazy foot cube is not good for feet at all. You shouldn't get it if you plan on getting fast at feet. Just use a normal sized 3x3 and learn how to turn it properly...


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_YJ_Crazy_Foot_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-26356


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Can you OH with it?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 16, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Can you OH with it?


 
at US nationals, phillip espenoza (fail spelling), me, and one other person tried OH'ing it, was hilarious. phillip used a wall as the "table" in his solve


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2010)

1. Doesn't pop
2. Doesn't overturn/misalign easily
3. Isn't a dumbass yj crazy foot cube.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 16, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> at US nationals, phillip espenoza (fail spelling), me, and one other person tried OH'ing it, was hilarious. phillip used a wall as the "table" in his solve


 
Look up my WCA profile, the OH results from dayton were done with the crazy foot cube xD

Although im fairly certain that it ticked off brah and shaden.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 16, 2010)

I would use a cube with non-rounded corners. I would say it's rather important that the cube has sharp edges so that the foot can easily get something to grab on to while turning.
I would also recommend a very smooth cube that is by default smooth.

I would recommend the Sheng-En Type F-II


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 16, 2010)

what's a good OH cube? right now im using a loosened lubix guhong


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 16, 2010)

The only thing I like about the Crazy Foot is that because my I don't have great control with my feet, all I have to do is flick the U layer and it will turn. Also I never practice feet so maybe a smaller cube. Crazy Foot is pretty hard to turn any layer besides U.


----------



## Forte (Nov 16, 2010)

F2


----------



## David Weisiger (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay, I think this helped, thanks! I'm not sure if I should go for the YJ crazy foot cube though, because it seems far too large. I'm not sure, maybe other opinions will change my mind. If there is someone who would go against using the YJ crazy foot cube, your reasoning why would be really helpful.

David Weisiger


----------



## flee135 (Nov 17, 2010)

Forte said:


> F2


 
Lol Forte is the one to ask because he is so pro at feet solving.


----------



## MrData (Nov 17, 2010)

David Weisiger said:


> If there is someone who would go against using the YJ crazy foot cube, your reasoning why would be really helpful.


The best way to turn a cube with your feet is with R and F moves. Turns of the U face are the slowest and most unreliable turns possible in a solve. You should avoid them. The crazy foot cube is loose, allowing for easy misalignments. It makes R and F face turns more difficult to do and encourages a turning style which is really inefficient. If you want to get fast, you shouldn't use one.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2010)

At nats I didn't see anyone get sub5:00 with a crazy foot. I don't see how it'd be physically possible to even get sub2 on it.


----------



## David Weisiger (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay, so I'm convinced *not* to get the YJ Crazy Foot cube, from what I've heard about it. I haven't really seen a trend in other 3x3's though, anyone else have a recommendation?

David Weisiger


----------

